# Need your betta drawn up?



## lotllots (May 22, 2014)

Hello everyone,

I decided I need to practice my art, so I'm offering to draw anyone's betta(s). Just provide me with a clear picture of your betta and these specifications:

Betta's tail type?
Computer drawing or regualr drawing on paper? (paper drawing=no background)
Background style-plain,natural(plants),or spray paint? (Computer drawing only)

I will try to get them done as soon as I can but with school it might take a couple days.

I will try to get some examples uploaded ASAP.

These are free of course but tips are always great lol;-)


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

Hmm..... Natural background on archy?


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

He's a black orchid so here's his coloring better


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

And another flare


----------



## lotllots (May 22, 2014)

I'll get him done as soon as I can


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Ooh awesome! I'm trying to get some new avatars ;-)

Can you draw Perry please?
Tail type: Veiltail
Regular drawing no digital 











Just a question, do you scan your drawings or use a camera?


----------



## starlight910 (Jul 25, 2014)

Can you please do my betta? I would like a computer drawing with a natural background. I think he's a double tail halfmoon. Thanks


----------



## starlight910 (Jul 25, 2014)

And if you get the chance can you please draw my betta Suki? He's a veiltail. I would like a regular hand drawing. Thanks again.


----------



## Pippin (Apr 11, 2014)

Here's Ghost, my newest Doubletail who really wants to be a crowntail. I don't really mind what it is on, but if on a computer then spray paint, but I don't mind. And you can draw him when you want to. Even after people who order later. Just when you get time.


----------



## Imacrazyfishlady (Jul 21, 2014)

When you get a chance would you please draw Tango for me? He's a veiltail and non digital please.


----------

